# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Περιορισμός UDP packet και στο  ISDN?

## MaJunior

*fixed*

----------


## johnkall69

Λυπάμαι αλλά δεν το αναγνωρίζουνε σαν βλάβη και ούτε πρόκειτε να κάνουνε τίποτα......

----------

